# Newbie here



## Corsair725 (May 23, 2012)

Just checking in. I have been an avid student of this particular era of aviation, particularly the Pacific theater, since boyhood. I love flying and have been fortunate to have flown over a fair portion of the Pacific. Looking forward to learning from the members here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and you couldn't have chosen a better plane for a username.


----------



## Messy1 (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'll take a guess as to what you your favorite plane is.8)


----------



## imalko (May 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mikewint (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Corsair, we can always use another pirate. When/if our Swetisher checks in, tell him about the bottle of rum


----------



## futuredogfight (May 23, 2012)

Hey Corsair! Nice to have another new guy around! Enjoy!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Corsair!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to our humble home.


----------



## N4521U (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from the South Pacific.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2012)

G'day!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2012)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

Huh??^^^^^^^


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2012)

Andy, that post was done by a douchebag spammer who'll soon be wiped clean of the surface of the forums (sadly, not the planet, though)...

(Also: always make sure that when you see a spammer post like that, you don't click the links that are embedded in the post...)


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok, thanks a lot! I hope they get rid of him soon!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep, one of the mods took 'em down already!


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Corsair' ! Sounds like even the spammers gave you their greeting already


----------

